# First time using my new AMNPS



## bertman (Feb 8, 2014)

I smoked cheese once before using a WSM on a brutally cold day. The cheese on that day melted slightly, but was still incredibly good. I have read much advice on this forum, and the concensus seems to be to let it age for a few weeks before enjoying. I already know that that probably won't happen. My willpower is not that strong.

So to make sure I have enough a few weeks from now, I am smoking six different cheeses:













IMG_20140208_125535.jpg



__ bertman
__ Feb 8, 2014


















IMG_20140208_125541.jpg



__ bertman
__ Feb 8, 2014


















IMG_20140208_125547.jpg



__ bertman
__ Feb 8, 2014


















IMG_20140208_125642.jpg



__ bertman
__ Feb 8, 2014


















IMG_20140208_125650.jpg



__ bertman
__ Feb 8, 2014






(There was also one other store brand white cheddar that I apparently didn't get a picture of).

I'm anxious to see how the AMNPS works. I've read some mixed reviews, but I have the vent wide open on my MES and the loader tray pulled out about an inch or so. It is 33 degrees outside, so I don't think I should worry about the smoker getting over 70 (it isn't even on) inside. It's a nice day to kick back, let the AMNPS do it's thing, and enjoy some Winter Olympics.


----------



## bertman (Feb 8, 2014)

Two-and-a-half hours later, still getting steady smoke.













IMG_20140208_162847.jpg



__ bertman
__ Feb 8, 2014






I've checked on the cheese about three times now, to make sure it isn't getting too warm in there. The cheese is starting to get a wonderful carmel color, and the smoker is FULL of smoke each time (better than I ever got using the loader tray alone). I can't wait to use this AMNPS on pork butts and sausage!













IMG_20140208_162911.jpg



__ bertman
__ Feb 8, 2014






If the smoke will cooperate, I'm going to leave these in for four hours.


----------



## bertman (Feb 8, 2014)

Finished product:













IMG_20140208_174929.jpg



__ bertman
__ Feb 8, 2014






A couple of the blocks got a little warm, but this was better than my last attempt. I still have some learning to do. I have a set up I created using some dryer vent hose and an old styrofoam cooler. I might be a mailbox away from having a great cold smoking system.

Oh, and don't look too closely at this pic. You can see where I sampled. I told you in my first post I have no willpower!


----------



## weezvt (Feb 8, 2014)

Well done. I had the same exact idea. Did my first cold smoke today. Did it in cos smoke hollow with an AMNPS. Apple pellets. Still waiting the outcome.


----------



## driedstick (Feb 16, 2014)

Looks great, don't worry you will get the hang of it,

Nice post

DS


----------

